# (TN) Troublesome Midnite Toker, MH QAA



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

*(TN) Troublesome Midnite Toker MH QAA*

*Troublesome Midnite Toker MH QAA*
"*Weezie*"


*Black-Chocolate factored.*

AKC SR61650301
DOB-2/28/10.
70 pounds.
OFA hips-Good ( [url]http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1514092#animal [/URL])
OFA elbows-Normal.

Qualified All Age with a 1st place finish at NETRC (5/13), he only ran three quals, with a 1st, 3rd, and a 4th.
AKC Master Hunter.
Singles classic 2nd place.

Please call/text for more information:
David Kilburn
cell: 865-755-2754
Kingston, Tn 37763
email: [email protected] or [email protected]


Professional References available from Hunt Test and/or Field Trial pros. Will provide contact information upon request.


----------

